
Elowan: A plant-robot hybrid that drives itself towards light - throwaway413
https://www.media.mit.edu/projects/elowan-a-plant-robot-hybrid/overview/
======
HillaryBriss
so simple and so cool

i sometimes wonder if plants can predict (roughly) weather conditions (e.g.
rainfall, temperature extremes) years in advance. and if so, can we network
them and come up with better predictions.

------
throwaway413
Just add Alexa support, and set it up to bark when it needs water, and you
have the future of pets - autonomous plants.

------
dx7tnt
Is this named after the plant-people in the game "Starflight"? Quality game...

